
Repo.js - dwynings
http://darcyclarke.me/dev/repojs/
======
landhar
When clicking on a file to preview it, you should append the name of the file
to the bread crumbs, to show that you can go back to the listing by clicking
back on the repo name. It took me a while to figure that out.

------
jameswyse
This looks very handy, thanks!

I can see this being useful in tutorial articles to allow the user to see all
the code involved at once.

------
tzaman
Nice, although not very useful - i'd recommend at least having clone URL and
view raw option (if possible)

------
Joe8Bit
I was going to do something very similar to this, so thanks for saving me the
effort! :)

I already built a couple Github jQuery widgets that people in this thread
might also find relevant: <http://www.joepettersson.com/demo/pretty-gist/>
<http://www.joepettersson.com/demo/jquery-github-widget/>

------
Ygg2
Is there any way to return from file preview? Like for example if I click
README.txt and I want to go back to see the rest of code.

~~~
stayclassytally
You can click the Repo title again to return to the root, or the '..' if
you're inside a folder.

~~~
Ygg2
Weird. Sometimes it works, other times it's just a blank page. It's still an
elegant piece of code.

------
cvrajeesh
I believe GitHub Api has got max request limits, how you are going to handle
this?

~~~
thecodemonkey
It shouldn't be a problem as all requests are handled client side

~~~
cvrajeesh
On a corporate environment, all the outbound requests will be from one proxy,
which could eat the request/ip rate very easily.

------
termit
Awesome, I like it!

------
techtrainer
Very nice. Thank you.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm not sure what I would use this for, but it is neat.

I would recommend allowing one to set a max height. It's rather impractical to
have a 200px tall box turn into an enormous box with 500 lines of CSS.

~~~
Argorak
I was looking for something like this for quite a while. From time to time, I
want to write about code organization, but always struggle on how to present
that. Being able to embed a Github repo in a post seems like a great way of
doing that. Its not like I would embed the repo of an actual, big project.

